# Do You Date Your Age, Younger or Older?



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I mean when I was 18 I dated 26 year olds, and when I was 25 I dated 33 year olds, and now that I am 44 I am finally starting to be able to date people my age or say from 35-55... so what about everyone else... guess I should make a poll but I've never done it and don't know how.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I've dated younger, the same age, and older. I'm starting to prefer older men though.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I only ever dated two older girls. Other than that they've always been younger.

I never really bothered about the persons age to be honest, if they're the right person then that's the most important thing.

Though obviously the age gap shouldnt be ridiculously big. If I caught some young dude approaching my Granny then I'd ask questions!


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> I never really bothered about the persons age to be honest, if they're the right person then that's the most important thing.


^This


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I've dated my age, a year younger, three years younger, four years older, three years older and a year older.

It really doesn't matter much. Except for the 18 year old, never again. Never again.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

I have mainly dated women close to me in age. My longest lasting ex-girlfriend was 1 year older than me. My wife is 9 months younger than me. My other two serious relationships were with women 3 years younger.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

My age or older. One time 11 yrs older


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I prefer my age or older. However, much younger guys (like a decade younger) have been interested in me lately. Heh, guess I'm gonna end up being a cougar...


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I've had crushes on younger women and been turned down by my fair share. But the only 4 women I've ever been on a date with were my age or older. The oldest was 4 years older. Yes, I am male.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I usually date younger guys


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well if i ever had the opportunity to date, it would be guys older than me


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I've now been told I am too hung up on age and I should date anyone I want regardless of age.... really? Seriously? How much younger... at 44 when would it just be creepy? What is the most age difference you can imagine with a woman my age and a guy (the guy being younger?).


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I think I'd date girls my age or younger.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't date, but really only younger 18-24 year olds seem to catch my eye.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't think I'd feel comfortable dating someone more than a couple of years older than me, at this age anyways. Maybe when I'm older that'll change. If I really clicked with them though, it probably wouldn't be that much of a problem.


----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

I hope this is not wrong or spark controversy. I am a 28 year old male as on February 17th. And I am dating a wonderful woman that is 18 turning 19 in October, I hope this is not wrong. However, I have crushes on older woman before


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I couldn't really call anything I have done in the past "dating", but all romantic/sexual interaction was always with someone younger than me.

Age is not important to me at all as long as she's not old enough to be my mother or young enough to be my daughter. Oh, and she also shouldn't be underage. lol It's all about the emotional connection, being on the same "wavelength". Right now I'm dating someone older than me and I'm very happy about it.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I've only dated older,from 4-6 years older than me.Don't know why.
Not sure if I would date someone younger than me or it depends on the maturity level,but the most important thing is that we're a good match..


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah after thinking about it I feel... I figure if a guy is young enough to be my son... then it would be weird. So no younger than 30 for sure... but I am really thinking that with me being 44 I wouldn't think that anything younger than 36 would work... and even that would maybe be a stretch... I'm really thinking 38 - or 40... oh heck... I guess my age or older really is still all I am super comfortable with theoretically. 

I mean if I met someone and he was mature and we clicked and had stuff in common I would make an exception I am sure... but no more than 5 years older at this point. Ha I just talked myself out of dating younger men - again lol.... I'm hopeless.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

I've never dated, but probably someone older :lol

/back to cave


----------



## pinklove (Oct 19, 2008)

eagleheart said:


> My age or older. One time 11 yrs older


How was it to date someone with such a big age gap? Did you notice a difference?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Always younger. Not by choice, just has worked out that way. I would date younger or older with no problems.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i want to date someone older than me but only end up with people younger.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

caflme said:


> I've now been told I am too hung up on age and I should date anyone I want regardless of age.... really? Seriously? How much younger... at 44 when would it just be creepy? What is the most age difference you can imagine with a woman my age and a guy (the guy being younger?).


I think up to 10 years difference--either younger or older--is perfectly fine and a no brainer. With guys more than 10 years younger than you, I'd be wary. There can be too much of a gap in life experience, expectancies, ideas about fun, etc. However, if an extraordinary opportunity with a wonderful much younger man comes, go for it. So what if it looks weird to others. A good partner is not easy to find, especially for us who are over 40.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Tend to go for a few years older or so I would like to think... But I am open to age differences


----------



## JinxosGirl (May 8, 2010)

I dated an older guy who didn't act much older than myself at the time, which wasn't a good thing, and a younger guy who acted very much younger than me, even worse.
I guess I had bad experiences, but I prefer my own age, as I am dating one now...


----------



## Stanpy (May 9, 2010)

Preferably my age, or slightly older (1-4 years).


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

If I really liked someone I suppose it wouldn't matter ultimately - if I liked them enough. That said I'd rather date someone around my own age. So a few years younger or a few years older. My best friends mother married someone 20 years or so younger and they are very happy.


----------



## cv2010 (May 6, 2010)

Older,Im 39 and shes 52


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

I prefer someone around my age or an older women (MILFS ftw), I'm 20 now and would never date someone who is below 16 and still in school.


----------



## whatkatiedid213 (May 13, 2010)

I'm 16, and my ex boyfriend was 2 years older than me.
The funny thing is that I always swore that I wouldn't date anyone younger than me, but then I met my boyfriend. He's only 5 months younger than me, but it just shows that you never really know who you'll end up with.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I wish I was confident enough to be a milf hunter. Women in their 40s to early 50s are so hot!


----------



## BillC (Oct 12, 2012)

When I was a mid teen I dated my age and 1 year lower, but at school more than like 1 year is frowned upon, now Ive dated 2 years younger and 1 older, but none have worked well really


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I have had younger, same age and older. Who cares.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I have been out with more older gals than younger. I thought I used to care about it but now I don't care unless it's beyond 10 years difference (obviously not in the other direction). It's kind of irrelevant now anyway; I don't really see myself heading back into the relationship zone with anyone in the immediate foreseeable future.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

I've dated same age and younger. I'd try dating someone older than me. Yea, I really don't mind. Age is one of my more flexible standards.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I havent dated anyone but would prefer women a few years older than me because any girls I enjoy talking to seem to be in that age range.

Unfortunately most girls think younger guys are all immature :roll


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Well I guess the age range for me is no more than a couple of years younger than me (as I don't date teenagers) but they can be a bit older. Anyone in their 20's is an ok age.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't even look 18 and I'm 23 so there's no way in hell girls my age will show interest.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

In the past it always seemed to be me dating older women, 1st proper girlfriend I was something like 19 and she was 25, second was same age, third about the same, 4th im sure she was 28 and I was 21/22.

The last few though have been younger. Im 26 now, got with 1 when I was 25 n she was 22, then most recently she was 21 (didnt last long).

I dont really have a preference because both have their pro's and cons.

Younger means they may not be that mature and may not know what they want in life or when it comes to relationships. However they probably wont have any baggage.

Whilst older women have matured more, and probably know what they want in life... But since they would of been with more people at that age, could carry certain insecuritys or baggage

I just take it how it comes


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't date.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't think that many people have _rules_ regarding age. That seems pretty stupid. I've mostly been in relationships with guys around my age. I once developed a crush on a guy who was significantly younger than myself, though. That was a confusing experience because he was so smart and witty. Emotionally "mature", I guess(I hate that word). He didn't understand why I cared about his age, since it was no issue for him. He even felt offended when I brought it up. I think it's different from the older persons perspective. Being older definitely doesn't make you wiser, but you've still been around longer to know a little more about you want/who you are(in general). I don't know. I'm rambling. I'm mostly _attracted_ to guys who are younger than me, but that's besides the point.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Usually my age, but I classify people who are two years older to be my age, as there's really not much of a difference. I wouldn't date someone two years younger than me though, but that's because I'm only 18.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I date myself sometimes, when I talk about things in the past.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd only date a guy older than 22. I'm fed up with most college-age guys and i'm not at all attracted to them.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I've never dated, but I have had crushes, lately they are all on younger guys, (like 5 or 6 years younger) but I have had intense crushes on guys up to 12 years older than me. So I think I just like who I like as long as they are an adult... it doesn't matter to me. (Although I'd be leery about much more younger than me just because I feel like we'd be in different places in our lives.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not currently dating, but if I were, I'd date anyone 21+.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> I'm not currently dating, but if I were, I'd date anyone 21+.


Agreed.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

No dating experience. But, I see myself getting with someone who is older. I'm too mature and serious for most 20 year olds.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I've never dated, but I'd like older. Never younger, and I wouldn't want anyone my age either. I'd ideally like someone older than me, older than 5 years probably. I think after 25 is when guys start getting attractive. I think after 30 is when they really start hitting their prime, and that can continue into their 50s. I think my ideal age difference would be like 10+ years, at least right now, cause I think guys in their 30s and 40s are really attractive. And like just that age difference itself is attractive, sometimes 50s too. I'm never attracted to guys my age, always plder or much older. Maybe daddy issues? I don't know, but I'd love someone older.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I only liked older when I was 20. After that they've always been younger than me. I think men look their hottest at about age 24 or so.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Barette said:


> I've never dated, but I'd like older. Never younger, and I wouldn't want anyone my age either. I'd ideally like someone older than me, older than 5 years probably. I think after 25 is when guys start getting attractive. I think after 30 is when they really start hitting their prime, and that can continue into their 50s. I think my ideal age difference would be like 10+ years, at least right now, cause I think guys in their 30s and 40s are really attractive. And like just that age difference itself is attractive, sometimes 50s too. I'm never attracted to guys my age, always plder or much older. Maybe daddy issues? I don't know, but I'd love someone older.


What is it about guys your own age that turns you off?

I'm imagining you with a 50 year old, and now I wish that I didn't imagine that.. :afr


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> What is it about guys your own age that turns you off?
> 
> I'm imagining you with a 50 year old, and now I wish that I didn't imagine that.. :afr


I just don't find them physically attractive typically. They're too young looking. Like around 18, they look like babies to me. There's plenty of exceptions of course, but I just think guys under 25 are just too young looking. The closer to 30 they get, the better.

Haha, well it depends on the 50 year old. A foxy one, then it's not a bad image, one that let himself go after he got a new corner cubicle at work, then that's not a great image. IMO, if an attractive enough man doesn't let himself go, he can be attractive for a very long while. I got a major crush at 15 on my uncle's friend who was maybe 45+, cause he was just friggin' foxy. Just something about an older guy, IDK what it is.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Whew! It's getting hot in here...


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

I've had a few opportunities to date older women. The oldest was 7 years older than me.

Lots of older women have been interested in me.

Dating someone older than you is really not a big problem unless they live carelessly with their health.

My dad is much much older than my mother. Compared to other men his age he's really fit.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Shauna The Dead said:


> I usually date younger guys


you should be a teacher...


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I only liked older when I was 20. After that they've always been younger than me. I think men look their hottest at about age 24 or so.


I was going to say 25. Men who are 25-27... I don't know. They're usually really attractive. They don't look too young anymore, they have a few wrinkles showing, but not too much. They're a bit more mature and realistic about the future, but not cynical... Obviously this is a generalization, but my experience has been that men around that age tend to be more attractive, not just physically, but in their over all outlook on life (i.e. people you want to be around). 
For women I would say 30-34.

This is not to say I wouldn't find a 40 year-old man attractive, but I know that once I hit my late 30s, I'll probably still think men in their mid-20s are the most attractive.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> This is not to say I wouldn't find a 40 year-old man attractive, but I know that once I hit my late 30s, I'll probably still think men in their mid-20s are the most attractive.


For some reason I find this comment highly depressing. 

Probably because in a just a few short years, I'll be into my 30's :/.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I've dated younger, I've dated older. As an adult, I've never dated anyone my own age.

These days I'm more attracted to people in their mid to late 30s.


----------



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

I've never dated but always older... never younger.... 

I am 30....I'd say no one under 38.... and no one over 55


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Physically, to me, women can look appealing in their 30s if they take care of themselves and look fit. However, I would say I'm most physically attracted to women 19-23 probably. Personality-wise, I find women past their early 20s to be more emotionally and intellectually stimulating for the most part. The more I age the more I appreciate a woman's intellect and emotional depth. The more I age I am pretty certain my age range will widen more and more.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> For some reason I find this comment highly depressing.
> 
> Probably because in a just a few short years, I'll be into my 30's :/.


Hey, I feel ya. Look at all the male posters saying they think women from 18-24 are the most attractive... I'll be 25 in less than two years.

You're lucky, though, because look at all the female users writing they prefer to date older. When you're 35 you'll have a higher chance than I will at 35 to find someone you find attractive.

Quite honestly, though, people, myself included, saying they prefer or find people in certain age ranges more attractive are talking out of their ***. Thing is, you can rarely tell a person's age by simply looking at them. I am told I look 18-20, but I'm 23, and I know plenty of women my age and younger who look way older than I do. People have skewed ideas of how people look at certain ages (i.e. at 30 you're old and wrinkly, at 20 you're slim and hot--or like me, at 25-30 you're smokin' hot), and it's generally wrong.

Also, keep in mind that the reasons why I wrote that is mostly psychological. It's because of the good experiences I've had with men in that age range and, likewise, women in that age range. I guess because of that I've romanticized those age groups. Age really is just a number.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

I've dated twice. One was a complete failure. I was 22 she was 18. Another more recent girl I dated didn't work out too well, but wasn't too bad. I had just turned 25 and she was 17. She was dealing with a lot of mental issues at the time but she's doing better now. We're still friends.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

callalilly26 said:


> *I'm 27 and quite honestly reading some of what the males have put down has made me feel awful about myself. I didn't know 27 was old.* Closer to 30...but I didn't think it was old quite yet.
> 
> I generally was always swaying towards older men and very rarely someone my age. But I'm less about the age now and more about a connection and how that person treats me. I want someone who wants the same things I do and who is mature. So I do not go seeking out a certain age range...
> 
> Ironically, I'm dating someone younger than me, but he's more mature and grounded than any of the older men I've dated. Go figure.


The hot young 25 year olds are the ones that get all the love.

I wouldn't date a man younger than me, not that I'm likely to ever date anyway. To me, a man up to 10 years older than me is fine.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I've only dated one person older than me, but she was 26 as well and only like 6 months older. Not that I specifically try to date younger girls, but it's just how it's happened so far. When I did online dating, I set my age range from 18-30, but I ended up meeting up with girls in the 20-24 age range. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

In an ideal world I would end up in a serious relationship with someone younger, but I really don't have no problem dating any age.










YEAAA BUDDY


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

rymo said:


> YEAAA BUDDY


Oh yeah, just my type!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

callalilly26 said:


> I'm 27 and quite honestly reading some of what the males have put down has made me feel awful about myself. I didn't know 27 was old. Closer to 30...but I didn't think it was old quite yet.


I know, this is making me feel so old too, and I'm only 19. I used to watch Millionaire Matchmaker and it'd terrify me, because guys in their '40s would say they'd prefer to date under 25. It was so rare when a guy was okay with dating his own age or older. And I understand there's biology behind it all, in that younger women are more fertile so men are programmed to be more attracted to younger women, but at the same time, it's like, so scary to think that in a few years I'm pretty much done and replaced by a new generation of girls.

IDK, this thread is depressing me XD Pretty much this subject is guaranteed to depress me.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

lol im never atracted to people my age. either like 2 years younger or 4 years younger max. or older til 30 years old


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree...this is just awful. It's refreshing though that someone agrees with me. 
I'm dating someone a few years younger than me. And honestly, it doesn't matter to him or me. We work so well together and it's only a few years which is practically nothing. He makes me happy and he appreciates me. He sees me for me and I guess that's what differentiates a man from a boy.

A lot of these guys are basically looking for a younger girl for physical reasons and because they feel inadequate about themselves. I do get the whole fertility thing but I don't think that's only it. Younger women (not you, you are extremely mature for being 19), are easier for immature boys to control and manipulate. I don't have a problem with a guy dating a younger girl but I do find it weird when they won't go over a certain age when they are aging themselves. It's such a double standard. I swear...and when a woman dates a younger man, it's a terrible thing.



Barette said:


> I know, this is making me feel so old too, and I'm only 19. I used to watch Millionaire Matchmaker and it'd terrify me, because guys in their '40s would say they'd prefer to date under 25. It was so rare when a guy was okay with dating his own age or older. And I understand there's biology behind it all, in that younger women are more fertile so men are programmed to be more attracted to younger women, but at the same time, it's like, so scary to think that in a few years I'm pretty much done and replaced by a new generation of girls.
> 
> IDK, this thread is depressing me XD Pretty much this subject is guaranteed to depress me.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

But what if you look younger for your age....so really when you reach that "age" you will still look young...


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

caflme said:


> I mean when I was 18 I dated 26 year olds, and when I was 25 I dated 33 year olds, and now that I am 44 I am finally starting to be able to date people my age or say from 35-55... so what about everyone else... guess I should make a poll but I've never done it and don't know how.





laura024 said:


> I've dated younger, the same age, and older. I'm starting to prefer older men though.





Dub16 said:


> I only ever dated two older girls. Other than that they've always been younger.
> 
> I never really bothered about the persons age to be honest, if they're the right person then that's the most important thing.
> 
> Though obviously the age gap shouldnt be ridiculously big. If I caught some young dude approaching my Granny then I'd ask questions!





eagleheart said:


> My age or older. One time 11 yrs older





Neptunus said:


> I prefer my age or older. However, much younger guys (like a decade younger) have been interested in me lately. Heh, guess I'm gonna end up being a cougar...





Shauna The Dead said:


> I usually date younger guys





Hello22 said:


> Well if i ever had the opportunity to date, it would be guys older than me





shyguydan222 said:


> I hope this is not wrong or spark controversy. I am a 28 year old male as on February 17th. And I am dating a wonderful woman that is 18 turning 19 in October, I hope this is not wrong. However, I have crushes on older woman before





Deathinmusic said:


> I couldn't really call anything I have done in the past "dating", but all romantic/sexual interaction was always with someone younger than me.
> 
> Age is not important to me at all as long as she's not old enough to be my mother or young enough to be my daughter. Oh, and she also shouldn't be underage. lol It's all about the emotional connection, being on the same "wavelength". Right now I'm dating someone older than me and I'm very happy about it.





XxArmyofOnexX said:


> I've never dated, but probably someone older :lol
> 
> /back to cave





matty said:


> Always younger. Not by choice, just has worked out that way. I would date younger or older with no problems.





andy1984 said:


> i want to date someone older than me but only end up with people younger.





TRENNER said:


> I think up to 10 years difference--either younger or older--is perfectly fine and a no brainer. With guys more than 10 years younger than you, I'd be wary. There can be too much of a gap in life experience, expectancies, ideas about fun, etc. However, if an extraordinary opportunity with a wonderful much younger man comes, go for it. So what if it looks weird to others. A good partner is not easy to find, especially for us who are over 40.





complex said:


> Tend to go for a few years older or so I would like to think... But I am open to age differences





low said:


> If I really liked someone I suppose it wouldn't matter ultimately - if I liked them enough. That said I'd rather date someone around my own age. So a few years younger or a few years older. My best friends mother married someone 20 years or so younger and they are very happy.





cv2010 said:


> Older,Im 39 and shes 52





Josh90 said:


> I prefer someone around my age or an older women (MILFS ftw), I'm 20 now and would never date someone who is below 16 and still in school.





mbp86 said:


> I wish I was confident enough to be a milf hunter. Women in their 40s to early 50s are so hot!





SnowFlakesFire said:


> I have had younger, same age and older. Who cares.





Railroad Cancellation said:


> I have been out with more older gals than younger. I thought I used to care about it but now I don't care unless it's beyond 10 years difference (obviously not in the other direction). It's kind of irrelevant now anyway; I don't really see myself heading back into the relationship zone with anyone in the immediate foreseeable future.





NeveS said:


> I've dated same age and younger. I'd try dating someone older than me. Yea, I really don't mind. Age is one of my more flexible standards.





Unknown88 said:


> Well I guess the age range for me is no more than a couple of years younger than me (as I don't date teenagers) but they can be a bit older. Anyone in their 20's is an ok age.





pete24 said:


> In the past it always seemed to be me dating older women, 1st proper girlfriend I was something like 19 and she was 25, second was same age, third about the same, 4th im sure she was 28 and I was 21/22.
> 
> The last few though have been younger. Im 26 now, got with 1 when I was 25 n she was 22, then most recently she was 21 (didnt last long).
> 
> I dont really have a preference because both have their pro's and cons.





tbyrfan said:


> I'd only date a guy older than 22. I'm fed up with most college-age guys and i'm not at all attracted to them.





awkwardsilent said:


> ) but I have had intense crushes on guys up to 12 years older than me. So I think I just like who I like as long as they are an adult... it doesn't matter to me.





AllToAll said:


> I'm not currently dating, but if I were, I'd date anyone 21+.





meganmila said:


> Agreed.





ratherunique11 said:


> No dating experience. But, I see myself getting with someone who is older. I'm too mature and serious for most 20 year olds.





Brian76 said:


> Never dated anyone, but I would prefer someone older 21^





Barette said:


> I've never dated, but I'd like older. Never younger, and I wouldn't want anyone my age either. I'd ideally like someone older than me, older than 5 years probably. I think after 25 is when guys start getting attractive. I think after 30 is when they really start hitting their prime, and that can continue into their 50s. I think my ideal age difference would be like 10+ years, at least right now, cause I think guys in their 30s and 40s are really attractive. And like just that age difference itself is attractive, sometimes 50s too. I'm never attracted to guys my age, always plder or much older. Maybe daddy issues? I don't know, but I'd love someone older.





komorikun said:


> I only liked older when I was 20. After that they've always been younger than me. I think men look their hottest at about age 24 or so.





Barette said:


> I just don't find them physically attractive typically. They're too young looking. Like around 18, they look like babies to me. There's plenty of exceptions of course, but I just think guys under 25 are just too young looking. The closer to 30 they get, the better.





John316C said:


> I've had a few opportunities to date older women. The oldest was 7 years older than me.
> 
> Lots of older women have been interested in me.
> 
> ...





AllToAll said:


> I was going to say 25. Men who are 25-27... I don't know. They're usually really attractive. They don't look too young anymore, they have a few wrinkles showing, but not too much. They're a bit more mature and realistic about the future, but not cynical... Obviously this is a generalization, but my experience has been that men around that age tend to be more attractive, not just physically, but in their over all outlook on life (i.e. people you want to be around).
> For women I would say 30-34.
> 
> This is not to say I wouldn't find a 40 year-old man attractive, but I know that once I hit my late 30s, I'll probably still think men in their mid-20s are the most attractive.





pita said:


> I've dated younger, I've dated older. As an adult, I've never dated anyone my own age.
> 
> These days I'm more attracted to people in their mid to late 30s.





MNM said:


> I've never dated but always older... never younger....
> 
> I am 30....I'd say no one under 38.... and no one over 55





callalilly26 said:


> I'm 27 and quite honestly reading some of what the males have put down has made me feel awful about myself. I didn't know 27 was old. Closer to 30...but I didn't think it was old quite yet.
> 
> I generally was always swaying towards older men and very rarely someone my age. But I'm less about the age now and more about a connection and how that person treats me. I want someone who wants the same things I do and who is mature. So I do not go seeking out a certain age range...
> 
> Ironically, I'm dating someone younger than me, but he's more mature and grounded than any of the older men I've dated. Go figure.





callalilly26 said:


> Oh, you shouldn't. Guys in their 40s are quite appealing actually. Men age much better than most women do in some regards. And you'll be fine, I'm getting close to 30 myself...I'm freaked out, but it'll be okay. The days will pass on. We all age and there's absolutely nothing that can be done about it.





hydinthebasmnt said:


> The hot young 25 year olds are the ones that get all the love.
> 
> I wouldn't date a man younger than me, not that I'm likely to ever date anyway. To me, a man up to 10 years older than me is fine.





Scorpion said:


> Always older late 20's to 30's hoping they will be a little wiser.


A few people on this site should take note of everything said here.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Barette said:


> I know, this is making me feel so old too, and I'm only 19. I used to watch Millionaire Matchmaker and it'd terrify me, because guys in their '40s would say they'd prefer to date under 25. It was so rare when a guy was okay with dating his own age or older. And I understand there's biology behind it all, in that younger women are more fertile so men are programmed to be more attracted to younger women, but at the same time, it's like, so scary to think that in a few years I'm pretty much done and replaced by a new generation of girls.
> 
> IDK, this thread is depressing me XD Pretty much this subject is guaranteed to depress me.


:hug


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

It feels like women are given an expiration date, though, doesn't it? Like, I don't know who by, or w/e, but it's just a feeling I have.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Barette said:


> It feels like women are given an expiration date, though, doesn't it? Like, I don't know who by, or w/e, but it's just a feeling I have.


Only if you want to listen to or date d-bags. Millionaire Matchmaker is full of male and female d-bags, I wouldn't even pay it any attention.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Barette said:


> It feels like women are given an expiration date, though, doesn't it? Like, I don't know who by, or w/e, but it's just a feeling I have.


Yes. That's exactly what it feels like. Only your appearance is valued, and youth/looks are fleeting. What happens when you no longer have that? When you pass the number 25 and become an old, 26 year-old hag who's letting time catch up with her? :roll It's baffling!
But there are people, men and women, who don't think this way. Although in this website it might seem light the opposite is prevalent. I know this sounds tacky, but this is why you have to value yourself for other things and block whomever/whatever tells you that your value lies in your looks and youth. You, we are so much more than that.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

falling down said:


> Only if you want to listen to or date d-bags. Millionaire Matchmaker is full of male and female d-bags, I wouldn't even pay it any attention.





AllToAll said:


> Yes. That's exactly what it feels like. Only your appearance is valued, and youth/looks are fleeting. What happens when you no longer have that? When you pass the number 25 and become an old, 26 year-old hag who's letting time catch up with her? :roll It's baffling!
> But there are people, men and women, who don't think this way. Although in this website it might seem light the opposite is prevalent. I know this sounds tacky, but this is why you have to value yourself for other things and block whomever/whatever tells you that your value lies in your looks and youth. You, we are so much more than that.


You're right. It still feels so unfair, but I guess it's something I need to learn to deal with cause it's happening whether I like it or not lol.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Barette said:


> You're right. It still feels so unfair, but I guess it's something I need to learn to deal with cause it's happening whether I like it or not lol.


Just remember that anyone who says women 18-24 are the most attractive have been taught to think that. It's not inherently true, and little to do with fertility. If it did have to do with biology, women would be found extremely attractive from 22-28 (the ages we're most fertile) and still be seen as in "our prime" through our mid 30's. A woman's fertility begins to decline after 35, not 25... So please don't let this get to you!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Just remember that anyone who says women 18-24 are the most attractive have been taught to think that. It's not inherently true, and little to do with fertility. If it did have to do with biology, women would be found extremely attractive from 22-28 (the ages we're most fertile) and still be seen as in "our prime" through our mid 30's. A woman's fertility begins to decline after 35, not 25... So please don't let this get to you!


Thanks, I don't know why it causes me so much anxiety but it really does. And it definitely is taught, cause I think older women have a confidence about them that most younger women don't have because we haven't learned to be comfortable with ourselves yet. Most times I can't wait till I'm older, but then I read some men say they don't want anyone over this and that age and it gets to me. But screw those men then! haha


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

What's interesting about these things you guys/gals are talking about is when something in society tends to be too extreme or it becomes a noticeable problem, those affected by the "problem" begin to realize other depths and truths. While the "problem" becomes more and more apparent, more people rise against it, collect more evidence otherwise and either the individual moves on and is less affected by the problem because they know more depth, or society changes its idea of the problem and society as a whole moves forward correcting it. I think age differences are kind of in this category. 

I honestly think subjects related to finding a mate, and someone who attracts you for WHATEVER reason, is not as challenging as we may think. A lot of things you hear often do not reflect what you can accomplish. So when you feel insecure about something just remember this fact. Your chance of finding someone you are attracted to, for whatever reason, is a high probability if you take the right actions.

Just some random **** anyway


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Older. It's unlikely I'd date anyone my age or younger. My ex-beau is 14 years my senior. I prefer to date men that are in their mid 30's to early 40's.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Yes. That's exactly what it feels like. Only your appearance is valued, and youth/looks are fleeting. What happens when you no longer have that? When you pass the number 25 and become an old, 26 year-old hag who's letting time catch up with her? :roll It's baffling!
> But there are people, men and women, who don't think this way. Although in this website it might seem light the opposite is prevalent. I know this sounds tacky, but this is why you have to value yourself for other things and block whomever/whatever tells you that your value lies in your looks and youth. You, we are so much more than that.


+ 1

It is only d-bags who think people have an expiration date. The way I look at it, who wants to date a d-bag anyway? So their opinion is entirely irrelevant in the scheme of things.

If all people chase is youth and youthful looks, they're going to have a very unhappy, rocky and shallow personal life!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Barette said:


> Thanks, I don't know why it causes me so much anxiety but it really does. And it definitely is taught, cause I think older women have a confidence about them that most younger women don't have because we haven't learned to be comfortable with ourselves yet. Most times I can't wait till I'm older, but then I read some men say they don't want anyone over this and that age and it gets to me. But screw those men then! haha


I bought anti-aging eye cream when I turned 14 because I was *terrified *of getting more wrinkles around my eyes... I know how you feel, and I know why it causes you anxiety. How could it not? It's like every time one looks at a commercial or advertisement _someone_ is trying to sell you _something_ to "fix imperfections" that are really just natural/part of nature. No one is going to buy those anti-aging creams if women are happy with how they look, are they? 
And I agree. I have a love/hate relationship with reaching 30, too. I've romanticized that number most of my life until I realized how its viewed by society... I still want to grow older, hopefully wiser; understand my body better, be smarter, more confident and accomplished. And yeah. Screw them! I pity that they'll never have a fulfilling relationship with a woman (if they're straight) because all their looking for is a small number.



bwidger85 said:


> What's interesting about these things you guys/gals are talking about is when something in society tends to be too extreme or it becomes a noticeable problem, those affected by the "problem" begin to realize other depths and truths. While the "problem" becomes more and more apparent, more people rise against it, collect more evidence otherwise and either the individual moves on and is less affected by the problem because they know more depth, or society changes its idea of the problem and society as a whole moves forward correcting it. I think age differences are kind of in this category.
> 
> I honestly think subjects related to finding a mate, and someone who attracts you for WHATEVER reason, is not as challenging as we may think. A lot of things you hear often do not reflect what you can accomplish. So when you feel insecure about something just remember this fact. Your chance of finding someone you are attracted to, for whatever reason, is a high probability if you take the right actions.
> 
> Just some random **** anyway


I really want to understand what you're saying, but you're being too vague.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

AllToAll said:


> I really want to understand what you're saying, but you're being too vague.


Sorry. Plug in "women being too old" in for "problem" in my post and hopefully that will make more sense? Then take the second paragraph and relate it to the first. The post was mainly talking in support of women. It likely it isn't as much of an issue regardless of your age if you take the right action

I'm NOT saying women being too old is a problem. That is the opposite of what i'm trying to say lol

blah, forget it...i see how this is pretty vague


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> I honestly think subjects related to finding a mate, and someone who attracts you for WHATEVER reason, is not as challenging as we may think. A lot of things you hear often do not reflect what you can accomplish. So when you feel insecure about something just remember this fact. Your chance of finding someone you are attracted to, for whatever reason, is a high probability if you take the right actions.


How so? And what do you mean by the right actions? Just curious.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I think men look their hottest at about age 24 or so.


:yes


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

tbyrfan said:


> How so? And what do you mean by the right actions? Just curious.


In your specific instance, I know you don't take enough physical and mental action to meet someone because I read what you post. Most people here are probably doing the same.

Call me optimistic, but regardless of your age or what you look like I sincerely believe you can find someone YOU are attracted to if you take the right action and pursue it consistently. Whether that is worth it to you or not, that's your decision, and it's fine not to want to do it if you don't want to.

By action I mean talking to who you are attracted to and trying to move things forward in which ever way will get you results. Usually what works is being direct with your intentions and risking rejection. You have to take responsibility for the things that aren't in your life and put pressure on yourself to make them happen.


----------



## cousin corona (Jun 13, 2011)

usually younger

last girl i dated was 19.It only lasted like two months but she was really fun
What's great was that the breakup was mutual. It was like a "yeah this isn't going anywhere" breakup

Girls my age are too serious for me


----------



## Wednesdayx (Nov 9, 2012)

caflme said:


> I mean when I was 18 I dated 26 year olds, and when I was 25 I dated 33 year olds, and now that I am 44 I am finally starting to be able to date people my age or say from 35-55... so what about everyone else... guess I should make a poll but I've never done it and don't know how.


Date older.. I'm 18. The oldest I've dated was 30, I've been really attracted to a 35 year old. My boyfriend now is 23.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Usually older. I find women in their late 20's or early 30's the most appealing, both mentally and physically.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I find guys my age or slightly older the best. Those are the ones I have the most in common with, we're in the same 'phase' of life and can relate. I don't want a guy that acts like he's my dad, neither do I want to act like a nagging 80-year old for someone younger.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I wont ever date


----------



## RockyRex (Oct 19, 2012)

I've dated younger, similar age and now a lady who is 2 years older (which doesn't matter or change anything). I tend to date around my age though, as I can relate to them a lot more. Too young, I feel old and alienated and too old I feel as though they are too set in their ways or quite the opposite, will never settle down.


----------



## Bluueyyy (Jun 11, 2012)

My general guideline is +/- 5 years from my current age


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I like older women


----------



## GerrysKid (Oct 17, 2012)

Most of the guys I have dated/been involved with in the past have been older than me or the same age. My fiance is two years younger than me though.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm fine as long as the age gap is not too wide. You might fall in love with someone before you even get to know her age, so you can't possibly simply reverse the feeling and say like eg. "nope, she's too old / too young. I'll stop loving her. But of course you can choose not to date her, but it sure taxes you mentally.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

My age. And by that, I mean that I've only ever dated one person who was 22 like me. I can't invision myself dating someone older or younger, but meh, who knows in later years...


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

bwidger85 said:


> What's interesting about these things you guys/gals are talking about is when something in society tends to be too extreme or it becomes a noticeable problem, those affected by the "problem" begin to realize other depths and truths. While the "problem" becomes more and more apparent, more people rise against it, collect more evidence otherwise and either the individual moves on and is less affected by the problem because they know more depth, or society changes its idea of the problem and society as a whole moves forward correcting it. I think age differences are kind of in this category.
> 
> I honestly think subjects related to finding a mate, and someone who attracts you for WHATEVER reason, is not as challenging as we may think. A lot of things you hear often do not reflect what you can accomplish. So when you feel insecure about something just remember this fact. *Your chance of finding someone you are attracted to, for whatever reason, is a high probability if you take the right actions.*
> 
> Just some random **** anyway


Sure, go tell that to the middle aged single people in the 30+ years old section of the forum. They'll be delited.

Apart from that, I tend to date people my own age. Well, when I manage to date at all...


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Younger...but I prefer older.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Mr Bacon said:


> Sure, go tell that to the middle aged single people in the 30+ years old section of the forum. They'll be delited.
> 
> Apart from that, I tend to date people my own age. Well, when I manage to date at all...


No, I mean them too actually. mid 30s isn't too old for romance and when you are that age your taste may just as well change. you may have to be more creative to find someone the older you get because less and less social ties but it is very possible. heck, even if you wanted to date younger/older when you're older that is even a possibility.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't get dates, but I'd be flexible on age. I'd prefer my age or a bit younger.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

This thread... why did I read all these posts. Birthday is in less than a month, now I just feel old and unaccomplished. 

On the subject its hard to put restrictions in place, because I could meet someone tomorrow who changes my mind.. but generally a few years older, or a couple of years younger I guess. 

Just no teenage or childish games and drama, thats all I ask.


----------

